

Haves & Have Nots: Which Venture Capital Firms Had the Most IPO Exits in 2013? - dmor
http://mattermark.com/haves-have-nots-which-venture-capital-firms-had-the-most-ipo-exits-in-2013/

======
sebg
Great list of names and number of IPO exits in 2013. I would really be
interested in a stratification of # of years the investment was held. This
would give a clear picture of who were the early investors and who were the
late investors as well as follow-ons.

